# Windows Leistungsindex?



## AXL79 (11. September 2008)

was haltet Ihr eigentlich vom Leistungsindex?

Ich finde es ziemlich sinnvoll, wie die Spiele im Spieleordner ausgezeichnet werden, allerdings kann ich auf den Verpackungen keine Indexzahlen entdecken.
Vielleicht ist der Index zwar nicht für alle Komponenten Sinnvoll, doch für die Grafikkarte würde ich es als aussagekräftiger erachten als die angabe in MB, Weil was sagt die Speichergrösse denn über die 3D-Leistung aus.
Ausserdem kann Ich die Leute nicht verstehen, die sich darüber aufregen, dass ihr übertackteter Core2Quad, nicht mehr als 5,9 bekommt, mehr geht halt im moment noch nicht.

So, würde mich wirklich interessieren, was ihr darüber Denkt, und ob das in Zukunft ein Massstab werden könnte, nicht als ersatz für irgendwelche Benchmarks sondern nur um Hardware/Software kompatiblität zu überprüfen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2008)

der index ist untauglich für genauere anhaltspunkte. der ist nur ein vager index und versagt manchmal auch.

zudem kann ein system zB nur wegen CPU und RAM schon zB 3 punkte, die graka aber taugt vielleicht nix. dann wäre ein system mit mittelmäßiger CPU+RAM, aber auch mittelklasse graka und ebenfals 3 punkten trotzdem besser geeignet.


----------



## AXL79 (11. September 2008)

Das war eigentlich nicht das was Ich gemeint habe, Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob alleine der Wert für die Grafik, vielleicht ein besserer Anhaltspunkt für die Ingame-Leistung wäre als zum beispiel die Angabe 512Mb.
Weil Ich der Meinung bin, dass Ich mit einer HD3650 mit oben genannter Speichergrösse, wahrscheinlich nicht halb so weit sehen könnte wie mit einer Gf9800 mit selbigem Ram.
Auch denke Ich mir, dass das schon seine richtigkeit hat, wenn ein Wert nach unten einbricht, dann wird insgesammt die Spielleistung darunter leiden, Die Kette ist ja auch nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.

(Angaben zu oben genannten Produkten, sind ohne Gewähr!)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. September 2008)

AXL79 am 11.09.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eigentlich nicht das was Ich gemeint habe, Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob alleine der Wert für die Grafik, vielleicht ein besserer Anhaltspunkt für die Ingame-Leistung wäre als zum beispiel die Angabe 512Mb.



Nein - der Leistungsindex (auch für die Grafikkarte) ist vollkommen sinnlos.
Vergiss den gleich wieder


----------



## Muckimann (11. September 2008)

der hat bei mir eh noch nie richtig funktioniert allein deswegen ist er schon sinnlos


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2008)

AXL79 am 11.09.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eigentlich nicht das was Ich gemeint habe, Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob alleine der Wert für die Grafik, vielleicht ein besserer Anhaltspunkt für die Ingame-Leistung wäre als zum beispiel die Angabe 512Mb.
> Weil Ich der Meinung bin, dass Ich mit einer HD3650 mit oben genannter Speichergrösse, wahrscheinlich nicht halb so weit sehen könnte wie mit einer Gf9800 mit selbigem Ram.
> Auch denke Ich mir, dass das schon seine richtigkeit hat, wenn ein Wert nach unten einbricht, dann wird insgesammt die Spielleistung darunter leiden, Die Kette ist ja auch nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.


 der index testet aber ja nicht intensiv, der kann gar nicht so genau sein. es ist nur ein sehr vager anhaltspnkt für leute, die nicht wissen, was ne benchmark ist und wie man sie benutzt. viel genauer sind eben echte benchmarks wie 3dmark06 oder aquamark, die mit bestimmten grafiktests die karte und CPU in 5-10min genauer testen. 


und der RAM einer graka ist nur ein detail. eine HD3650 mit nur 256MB RAM wäre zB imer noch zigaml besser als eine Gforce 9200 mit 2GB RAm 

geanauere vergleiche musst du bei grafikkartentests mit echten benchmarks nachsehen.


----------



## AXL79 (11. September 2008)

Ich fand nur die Idee nicht schlecht, mit einem Standardtest die Grafikfähigkeit des Computers zu überprüfen und dann mit einer einzigen Zahl die Verträglichkeit mit verschiedener Software überprüfen zu können.
Braucht aber wahrscheinlich eh kein Hund, weil ja sowieso meistens auf der Packung drauf steht ab welchem Model von Nvidia oder Ati das Ding läuft.
Sowas wie Matrox, Fire GL oder Quadro FX gehört sowieso in eine Workstation und hat bei Pc-Games nix zu suchen.

""""War mein Fehler, ist eh alles Übersichtlich genug, nur nichts verändern, ist alles gut so wie es ist!""""


----------



## AXL79 (12. September 2008)

Dann möcht ich in diesem Thread mal darauf hinweisen, dass Larrabee der übersichtlichkeit in diesem Hardwrebereich auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich sein muss. Dass das solchen Leuten wie hier in der Community, vollkommen egal ist, weil sie sowieso alles wissen, ist mir schon klar.
Es wäre nur vielleicht, für den Otto normal Verbraucher, der nicht schon jedes Teil in seinem Computer gebencht hat eine sinnvolle Lösung gewesen.

Dieser Eintrag wird allerdings wahrscheinlich niemandem von nutzen sein, da der Thread eh schon tot ist, weil ja irgendwelche Leute meinen, sie wüssten durch 3d Mark Vantage, Everest Ultimate, Aquamark oder wie auch immer der Bench heisst, schon genug für sich selber.


----------



## olstyle (12. September 2008)

Der große Fehler des Leistungsindexes liegt imho darindie Skala bei 5,9 ab zu brechen.

So reicht bei den Grafikkarten afaik schon eine X1900XT um die maximalen 5,9Punkte zu erreichen und Unterscheide über diesem Leistungsniveau können nicht mehr angegeben werden.


----------



## AXL79 (12. September 2008)

Und genau da liegt ja der Knackpunkt, dass der index so bemessen sein sollte, dass es über dem höchstwert keinen Unterschied macht.
Nur, wenn ich auf einer Verpackung lese, Mindestanforderung hd3450, dann denke ich mir als unerfahrener User wahrscheinlich, dass ich meine 2900er verkaufen sollte.
Versteht jetzt irgendwer worauf Ich hinaus will?


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2008)

AXL79 am 12.09.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau da liegt ja der Knackpunkt, dass der index so bemessen sein sollte, dass es über dem höchstwert keinen Unterschied macht.
> Nur, wenn ich auf einer Verpackung lese, Mindestanforderung hd3450, dann denke ich mir als unerfahrener User wahrscheinlich, dass ich meine 2900er verkaufen sollte.
> Versteht jetzt irgendwer worauf Ich hinaus will?


 nich wirklich. der index taugt nix - das wissen wir un ist nix neues. willst du ne petition, das MSoft den index verbessert?   :-o   


aber wer ist denn so blöd und kauft denn ne neue karte, ohne es zuerst auf der alten zu testen? 

wenn man unsicher ist, dann informiert man sich halt. und ein SO unerfahrener user würd wohl auch mit nem index nix anfangen können. 

entweder man weitet den index aus zu einer echten benchmark, oder man nimmt direkt echte benchmarks wie 3Dmark06 und schreibt das dann auf die packungen. aber nen PC pauschal OHNE einen echten leistungstest mit ner zahl bewerten, das geht nicht. außer man hat millionen von beispiel-PCs in einer datenbank und kann von da die punkte ableiten.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (13. September 2008)

Hm, wenn MS das Bewertungssystem, etwa bei Windows 7(?), verfeinern würde und etwa Punkte von 0-100 oder so ausgäbe, wäre es doch gar nicht so übel,oder?

Ich hab schon Ewigkeiten 5,9 allerdings nur mit heftigst übertaktetem Prozzi, bei immerhin auch recht flotten 3GHz Standardtakt sinds *nur* 5,7.  

Also, der momentane Leistungsindex taugt nix, aber die Grundidee halte ich für sehr gut.
Es haben schließlich nicht alle Zeit und Lust sich permanent mit dem ganzen PC-Kram zu beschäftigen und für unbedarfte, die sich bei MM ein Spiel kaufen möchten:  !
(Kenne auch keines, wo etwas in der Richtung angegeben wäre.)


----------



## AXL79 (13. September 2008)

Könnte es nicht sein, dass der Windows Leistungindex doch mehr Aussagekraft hat als hier im Forum angenommen wird?
Ich meine, wer hat denn eine 5,9 bei der Festplattenbewertung?
Also ich habe mit meiner 300Sata, nur 5,7 könnte es vielleicht sein, dass man mit einer Veloziraptor oder einer SSD höher kommt?
Es ist mir schon klar, dass die Grafikbewertung nicht der Hammer sein kann, wenn alleine die Bewertung für die Aero Funktion schon die hälfte der Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Dass es Prozessortechnisch auch kaum ein Programm gibt das unter Windows läuft, welches einen derzeit Aktuellen Prozessor wirklich ausnutzen kann. ist wohl auch klar.
Meine Frage war Eigentlich nur die, warum es einen Leistungsindex überhaupt gibt wenn dann selbst auf software, deren Verpackung einen riesen,Banner trägt mit der Aufschrift "for Windows", und da von dieser indexzahl weit und breit keine Spur ist.
aber Wahrscheinlich sollte ich diese Frage eher direkt an Microsoft wenden und nicht die armen User dieses Forums damit belästigen, die ja sowieso was besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## bierchen (13. September 2008)

AXL79 am 13.09.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage war Eigentlich nur die, warum es einen Leistungsindex überhaupt gibt wenn dann selbst auf software, deren Verpackung einen riesen,Banner trägt mit der Aufschrift "for Windows", und da von dieser indexzahl weit und breit keine Spur ist.
> aber Wahrscheinlich sollte ich diese Frage eher direkt an Microsoft wenden und nicht die armen User dieses Forums damit belästigen, die ja sowieso was besseres zu tun haben.


Langsam reicht es. Was soll so eine Beleidigung?
Hast Du schon mal dran gedacht, dass es nicht auf alle Fragen eine Antwort gibt? 

Und ja, Deine Frage solltest Du an Microsoft stellen, oder die anderen Software-Hersteller, warum sie Vistas beschissenen Leistungsindex nicht verwenden. Es wurden Dir hier bereits Punkte genannt, warum dem so sein könnte. Aber das scheint Dir nicht zu reichen. Dich soll einer verstehen.


----------



## olstyle (13. September 2008)

In Aktion sieht das mit dem Leistungsindex bei "Games for Windows" so aus(klick für groß):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor wie das bei "Far Cry 3" o.Ä. aus sehen soll.
Empfohlen 5,9 , Erforderlich 5,9 und eigentlich unspielbar mit einer HD3850...

Zur HDD:
Meine Seagate schafft die 5,9 trotz 7200RPM...

Ergo liegt das Hauptproblem wirklich in der geschlossenen Skala. So lange es diese gibt macht das ganze System keinen Sinn.


----------



## AXL79 (13. September 2008)

Dann liegt das Problem wohl an meiner Samsung Platte, danke das hat mir schon mal geholfen.
Das mit der Geschlossenen Skala sollte doch so eine Art Polster nach oben sein, weil sich die Software ja immer weiter entwickelt. Dass es schon Software gibt, die über diesem Index liegt, dürfte wohl eine vernachlässigung von 'Microsoft sein. 
So überragend durchdacht ist der Index sicher nicht, wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, dann ist man Grafiktechnisch bald im zweistelligen Bereich, wärend die Festplatte immer noch 5,7 hat.
Es hätte mich aber auch interessiert ob es jemand für möglich halten könnte, einen solchen index für Grafikka´rten auf die Beine zu stellen, denn auch wenn intel noch in weiter Ferne liegt, früher oder später gibt es einen weiteren Grafikchiphersteller und die Angaben in der systemanforderung bei mancher Software haben überhaupt keine Aussagekraft.
Was soll ich mir zum Beispiel denken, wenn da drauf steht: "Direct-x 10 fähige Grafik mit mindestens 256Mb"?
also das wäre dann wohl zwischen einer HD3450 und einer 280gtx alles, nur wo Ich auf der 280er wahrscheinlich smooth durch die Landschaft cruise, wird es mit der 3450er wahrscheinlich eher 5Fps Disaster ala Click and Ride.


----------



## noxious (13. September 2008)

AXL79 am 13.09.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage war Eigentlich nur die, warum es einen Leistungsindex überhaupt gibt wenn dann selbst auf software, deren Verpackung einen riesen,Banner trägt mit der Aufschrift "for Windows", und da von dieser indexzahl weit und breit keine Spur ist.


Wenn du wissen willst, wofür das Banner ist, das steht hier.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

So, habe gerade alle Optionen meiner Festplatte ausgeschöpft und trotzdem nur 5,7
Ich denke, für eine höhere Bewertung wäre mit einer herkömlichen 7200 sata Festplatte schon ein Raid-Verbund notwendig.


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, für eine höhere Bewertung wäre mit einer herkömlichen 7200 sata Festplatte schon ein Raid-Verbund notwendig.





			
				olstyle am 13.09.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur HDD:
> Meine Seagate schafft die 5,9 trotz 7200RPM...


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2008)

noxious am 14.09.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> AXL79 am 14.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine samsung (753LJ) schafft das auch.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

HanFred am 14.09.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 14.09.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Samsung(HD321KJ) schafft das nicht, Ihr könnt mir aber gerne sagen, wie und warum das so ist, weil dass es welche gibt die es schaffen, das weiss ich jetzt schon.


----------



## olstyle (14. September 2008)

Die Platten von HanFred und mir haben dichtere Platter als deine und schaffen daher um die 90MB/s avg. Read trotz 7200RPM.
Eine "alte" Samsung wie ich sie auch noch als Zweitplatte habe macht dagegen eher um die 60MB/s.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

olstyle am 14.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Platten von HanFred und mir haben dichtere Platter als deine und schaffen daher um die 90MB/s avg. Read trotz 7200RPM.
> Eine "alte" Samsung wie ich sie auch noch als Zweitplatte habe macht dagegen eher um die 60MB/s.



Wozu haben diese Dinger dann eine Übertragungsrate von 300Mb/s?
Das sind 50% mehr Leistung, und ich wusste nichtmal, dass meine alt war.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

olstyle am 14.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Platten von HanFred und mir haben dichtere Platter als deine und schaffen daher um die 90MB/s avg. Read trotz 7200RPM.
> Eine "alte" Samsung wie ich sie auch noch als Zweitplatte habe macht dagegen eher um die 60MB/s.



die meisten Shops geben nur die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit in s an, ist das eigentlich nur, damit dann so Leute wie ihr sich krumm und schief lachen können, wenn sich einer der sich nicht auskennt, den grössten Scheiss kauft???


----------



## olstyle (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu haben diese Dinger dann eine Übertragungsrate von 300Mb/s?


So eine Platte hat auch einen Cache der weitaus schneller Daten übertragen kann. Dazu kommt noch dass bei S-ATA an sich ja auch Bandbreite für schnelle SSDs, Raid und Co da sein muss.


> Das sind 50% mehr Leistung, und ich wusste nichtmal, dass meine alt war.


Ist auch wenig gehyped worden, da im Grunde auch die 60MB/s prima ausreichen.


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> die meisten Shops geben nur die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit in s an, ist das eigentlich nur, damit dann so Leute wie ihr sich krumm und schief lachen können, wenn sich einer der sich nicht auskennt, den grössten Scheiss kauft???


Das macht hier doch gar keiner keiner


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die 16Mb Cache genug wären.
Aber ist schon klar, dass ihr nichts dafür könnt, ihr könntet nur, wenn ihr solche Informationen schon habt, vielleicht schauen, dass die Leistungsdaten die von den Shops angegeben werden, etwas informativer werden.
Damit komm ich jetzt wahrscheinlich gerade im richtigen Monat, wo doch eh gerade der HDD Test in der PCGH drin ist.


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist schon klar, dass ihr nichts dafür könnt, ihr könntet nur, wenn ihr solche Informationen schon habt, vielleicht schauen, dass die Leistungsdaten die von den Shops angegeben werden, etwas informativer werden.
> Damit komm ich jetzt wahrscheinlich gerade im richtigen Monat, wo doch eh gerade der HDD Test in der PCGH drin ist.


Du schreibst immer: "Ihr könnt was tun"
Um mal eventuelle Missverständnisse aufzuheben:
Wir, die dir antworten, sind keine Redakteure sondern nur die einfachen Bauern.
Unsere Möglichkeitein auf Shops Einfluss zu nehmen sind genauso groß wie deine.

Und selbst die Redaktion hat nicht wirklich einen Einfluss auf irgendwelche Shops. Sie könnte diesen zwar einen Vorschlag zukommen lassen (was eigentlich außerhalb ihres Aufgabenbereiches liegt), der wohl mehr wiegt, als wenn ein Einzelner eine Mail dort hinschreibt.
Allerdings würde das wohl auch nichts bringen.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Hab Ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?
Ich dachte, Ich wär hier in einer Community, und eine Community, das ist doch eine Ansammlung, von einer ganzen Menge Leute, eine ziemich grosse Käuferschicht.
Der Redakteur ist eine Einzelperson so lange der nicht eine grosse Community hinter sich hat kann der auch nicht mehr ausrichten als jeder andere.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?
> Ich dachte, Ich wär hier in einer Community, und eine Community, das ist doch eine Ansammlung, von einer ganzen Menge Leute, eine ziemich grosse Käuferschicht.
> Der Redakteur ist eine Einzelperson so lange der nicht eine grosse Community hinter sich hat kann der auch nicht mehr ausrichten als jeder andere.


Naja, die paar "Männecken" die hier rumtoben sind keine wirklich große Käuferschicht, der Einfluss also auch eher als gering, bis gar nicht vorhanden, einzuschätzen


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Na dann hab Ich mich wohl geirrt, dann muss Ich mir für meine Anliegen wohl eine andere Platform suchen.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Ich wusste ja nicht, dass Ihr euch selbst so wenig mitspracherecht einräumt.
Dann muss Ich mir wohl ein Forum suchen, in dem die langjährigen User, ihre unzulänglichkeit nicht mitten in den Raum stellen.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Ich hätte eigentlich in erwägung gezogen, beruflich etwas in die Richtung mit PC anzugehen, doch wenn man hier so auf längst überholte Werte beharrt und sich nichts bewegen lässt, dann muss ich mir wohl eine jüngere Branche suchen, in der noch nicht alles so alt eingesessen ist!!!


----------



## shirib (14. September 2008)




----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte eigentlich in erwägung gezogen, beruflich etwas in die Richtung mit PC anzugehen, doch wenn man hier so auf längst überholte Werte beharrt und sich nichts bewegen lässt, dann muss ich mir wohl eine jüngere Branche suchen, in der noch nicht alles so alt eingesessen ist!!!


Darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist :-o


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Mir hat das Mountainbiken sowieso viel besser gefallen als faad in der Stube zu hocken.


----------



## SchabbeS (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat das Mountainbiken sowieso viel besser gefallen als faad in der Stube zu hocken.


Jaja.... jetzt will er sich mit seinem teuren Drahtesel aus dem Staub machen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (14. September 2008)

SchabbeS am 14.09.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> AXL79 am 14.09.2008 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, irgendwie ein seltsamer Fred! :-o


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

noxious am 14.09.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> AXL79 am 14.09.2008 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och, dann will Ich dir auch mal auf diese Frage, eine, wenn auch nur indirekte Antwort liefern.
Schau doch einfach mal auf die 79 meines Links, dann hast du das Alter betreffend zumindest zwei Möglichkeiten offen, entweder, du meinst, Ich wär schon sehr alt und das wäre mein derzeitiges Alter, was ja zumindest Saublöd wär, denn dann müsste Ich jedes Jahr meinen Link ändern.
Oder, die 79 ist doch mein Geburtsjahr, was die Sache schon um einiges logischer machen würde. Ausserdem war das mal normal so, ist aber wahrscheilich schon längst überholt aber trotzdem informativ.


----------



## olstyle (14. September 2008)

1.Es gibt eine Editierfunktion, also lass in Zukunft die Mehrfachposts!
2.Es hält dich keiner davon ab eine der genau so beliebten wie unnützen Online-Petitionen zu eröffnen.
3.Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht dass du damit Erfolg haben wirst.
Die einzige Nische in der PC-Branche wo mit Forenmacht halbwegs was zu erreichen ist, ist der Wakü-Bereich. 
Was Mainstream-Hardware an geht sind informierte User einfach zu sehr in der Minderheit und du solltest dich freuen dass diese in Foren wie diesem hier ihr Wissen weiter geben statt auf ihnen rum zu hacken.



Spoiler



Hoffentlich werde ich in zehn Jahren nicht auch so  .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (14. September 2008)

olstyle am 14.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Es gibt eine Editierfunktion, also lass in Zukunft die Mehrfachposts!
> 2.Es hält dich keiner davon ab eine der genau so beliebten wie unnützen Online-Petitionen zu eröffnen.
> 3.Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht dass du damit Erfolg haben wirst.
> Die einzige Nische in der PC-Branche wo mit Forenmacht halbwegs was zu erreichen ist, ist der Wakü-Bereich.
> ...


Wenn dem so ist, hat mein Post für Dich, damals etwas gebracht?
Demnach wärst Du also 19? Hätte Dich für älter gehalten!


----------



## olstyle (14. September 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 14.09.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem so ist, hat mein Post für Dich, damals etwas gebracht?


Zumindest eine halbwegs ausführliche Begründung warum nicht.


> Demnach wärst Du also 19? Hätte Dich für älter gehalten!


Du hast dich nicht verrechnet  

Ich würde ja jetzt back2topic verlangen, aber das Thema Leistungsindex ist eh schon seit zig Posts gegessen und damit der Fred für mich erledigt.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Gut so, lassen wir das mit dem alter, das führt eh zu nichts.
Der Hinweis mit der Wakü war auch kein schlechter, doch was heisst hier Mainstream?
Kann sich denn keiner erinnern, dass das bevor es Mainstream wurde auch nur ein Thema für Freaks war?
Und vielleicht könnten ja so ein par Freaks wieder mal ein Thema zum Mainstream machen?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut so, lassen wir das mit dem alter, das führt eh zu nichts.
> Der Hinweis mit der Wakü war auch kein schlechter, doch was heisst hier Mainstream?
> Kann sich denn keiner erinnern, dass das bevor es Mainstream wurde auch nur ein Thema für Freaks war?
> Und vielleicht könnten ja so ein par Freaks wieder mal ein Thema zum Mainstream machen?


Na, ob sich der Leistungsindex von Vista dafür eignet???


----------



## highspeedpingu (14. September 2008)

Was will der eigentlich?
Will er "uns" (die er gar nicht kennt) ärgern? Oder bekehren?
Oder will er einfach nur blöd Quatschen?!
@ AXL: Wenn es dir in dieser Community nicht passt, dann such´ dir halt eine andere!


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

highspeedpingu am 14.09.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will der eigentlich?
> Will er "uns" (die er gar nicht kennt) ärgern? Oder bekehren?
> Oder will er einfach nur blöd Quatschen?!
> @ AXL: Wenn es dir in dieser Community nicht passt, dann such´ dir halt eine andere!



Ich hab doch gesagt, es hätte mich interessiert, wie viele von euch es für sinnvoll erachten.
Wenn Ich jetzt in Prozent ausdrücken müsste, wie viele das wären, dann würde ich sagen 00%
Ich seh schon, Ich bin hier wahrscheinlich am falschen Ort, Ich sollte Mich wahrscheinlich eher an die Leserschaft einer "Computer Bild" oder "Chip" wenden, die Hardwaretechnisch noch nichtmal die HD4XXXer serie von Ati kennen.
Ich dachte mir nur, dass Ich gerade hier auf Hardwareexperten treffen würde, die mir sagen könnten ob es Überhaupt Möglich wäre, so etwas wie einen sinnvollen Schlüssel zu erstellen der auch in Zukunft nicht gleich im dreistelligen Bereich wäre.
Nur um nicht an Übersichtlichkeit zu verlieren.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 14.09.2008 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist Du es Undergroundking???


----------



## highspeedpingu (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 14.09.2008 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch, dass du hier falsch bist (was den Leistungsindex betrifft).
Die "Schrauber die sich hier tummeln, wünschen sich Benchmarks im
8-stelligen Bereich mit 10 Stellen hinter dem Komma!
Die Vista 5,9 hab´ ich übrigens auch! (siehe Sig.)


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Ach jatzt sei doch nicht so, auch über dir mit deiner GTX260 steht noch wer drüber, ist dir aber sicher herzlich egal, weil was braucht man denn im Moment und in naher Zukunft noch mehr?
Das sieht bei einer hd3850 schon anders aus, deren Tage sind gezählt, wird aber in vorher genannten Magazinen immer noch als Top-Karte angeführt.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

highspeedpingu am 14.09.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> AXL79 am 14.09.2008 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe Ich doch schon gesagt, aber dann wäre es eurer Meinung nach wohl auch sinnvoll, wenn man beim Mediamarkt vorm Regal steht und stundenlang Nullen zählt.
Es geht hier nicht um den Schwanzvergleich, den ihr mit euren Benchmarks ausüben wollt, sondern nur darum dass die Software auch wirklich rennt!


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Glückwunsch, dann hast du wohl den Budget-Pc zusammengestellt, der alles kann, fragt sich nur wie lange.
Nein, aber jetzt mal im ernst, wie habt Ihr das mit der Festplatte hin bekommen, liegt das wirklich an drei millisekunden unterschied in der zugriffszeit?
Wenn ja, dann finde Ich die 0,2 Punkte abzug aber garnicht so nicht aussagekräftig.
Dass du mit deinen DDR2-800 die 5,9 erreichst wundert mich dann aber doch ein wenig, dann dürfte der MTS transport ja gar nicht so schlecht sein.
Das kommt ja schon einem DDR3-1800 gleich.


----------



## olstyle (14. September 2008)

1.Mehrfachposts sind vollkommen unnötig und da ich dich darauf vorhin schon ein mal hingewiesen haben darfst du dich jetzt als verwarnt betrachten.

2.Wie ein halbwegs funktionaler Index aus sehen müsste habe ich schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben:
Mit einer nach oben offenen Skala.


----------



## Korn86 (14. September 2008)

olstyle am 14.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich werde ich in zehn Jahren nicht auch so  .



loooooool    

Dann bist du ja sogar jünger als ich, oder?
Hätte dich jetzt echt älter geschätzt


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

olstyle am 14.09.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Wie ein halbwegs funktionaler Index aus sehen müsste habe ich schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben:
> Mit einer nach oben offenen Skala.



Da hast du schon recht, aber so kommt ja dann wieder die Sache mit dem Schwanzvergleich ins Spiel, wenn die Skala allerdings begrentzt ist, und es somit egal ist ob man eine HD3850 oder eine 4870X2 hat um die maximale Wertung zu erlangen, dann wäre das sicher auch sinnvoll, allerdings nur, wenn es auch wirklich keinen Einfluss auf die optische Darstellung der Software hat.
Man sollte halt einfach einen Mittelweg finden aus aussagekräftig und überschaubar.


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn die Skala allerdings begrentzt ist...


Eine begrenzte Skala ist unpraktikabel, da sich die Hardware und somit auch die Anforderungen weiter erhöhen.
Wenn du also jetzt eine 5,9 hast, reicht diese vielleicht in 2 Jahren nicht mehr aus und da die Skala begrenzt ist, kann man keine neuen, höheren Werte für neue ausreichende Hardware vergeben.

Stuft man hingegen die Punke nachträglich für die in 2 Jahren "alte" Hardware herunter kommt es zum totalen durcheinander, wenn du dann auf ein nach dem alten System bewerteten Wert eines Spiels schaust.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

noxious am 14.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stuft man hingegen die Punke nachträglich für die in 2 Jahren "alte" Hardware herunter kommt es zum totalen durcheinander, wenn du dann auf ein nach dem alten System bewerteten Wert eines Spiels schaust.



Darum geht die Skala doch nur bis 5,9 um sie bei Bedarf nach oben zu öffnen.
Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur ob das auch so funktionieren kann, wenn Der Index mal ein Par Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und somit die Grafikwertung schon im zweistelligen Bereich ist und der Gesammtwert aber immer noch von den 5.9 der Festplatte limitiert wird.
Das nächste wäre dann, dass der Windows Leistungsindex ja ausschliesslich für windows ist, aber würde Ich jetzt auch noch die Linux Gemeinde ansprechen, dann wäre Ich hier absolut im falschen Forum.


----------



## AXL79 (14. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wäre es schon Heute kein Problem die Skala nach oben ein Stück weit zu öffnen.

1. Jeder, der einen C2D oder C2Q der 150 Euro Klasse besitzt ist wahrscheinlich weit über den 5,9 selbst im Standardtackt.

2. Jeder, der eine 150 Euro Grafikkarte besitzt (gf8800 oder hd4850) ist sicherlich auch drüber.

3. Wenn der Fsb gut mit dem Speicher zusammen arbeitet sollte dieser Punkt auch kein Problem sein.

aber 4. kann Ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass selbst mit einem Raid Verbund noch viel rauszuholen wäre und als einzige Logische konsequenz hier eine SSD in frage kommt doch anders als am CPU und Grafiksektor, wo ja Rasend schnell die Zeit vergeht (wann kommt Nehalem?) Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass SSD so bald Heimcomputertauglich wird.
Man braucht sich hierzu doch nur mal die Preise anzusehen, da kosten 30GB etwa 450 Euro und da passen dann wenns gut geht 3 Spiele drauf.
also auf die richtige Revolution am Datenträger Sektor wird der kleine Gelegenheitsspieler wohl noch eine Weile warten müssen.

Damit wären die ersten drei Punkte, respektive vier, schonmal vorne weg wärend man daheim immer noch wartet, dass SSD in geeigneter grösse erschwinglich wird.

Ausserdem wollte ich ja eigentlich in eine andere Richtung, nämlich die, dass es vielleicht irgendwann mal sowas wie einen Internationalen Standard gibt nach dem Plattformübergreifend für jeden verständlich die Spieleleistung seines eigenen PC-Systems überprüft werden kann und dann anhand dessen ganz einfach die für sich passende Software im Geschäftslokal aussuchen kann ohne von stotternden Monitoren genervt zu werden oder sich von irgendwelchen Programmen im internett den Computer durchstöbern zu lassen.


----------



## olstyle (14. September 2008)

Es gibt einen Button auf dem steht ganz dick *Bearbeiten*!
Es gibt wirklich keinen Grund diesen nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (15. September 2008)

olstyle am 14.09.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen Button auf dem steht ganz dick *Bearbeiten*!
> Es gibt wirklich keinen Grund diesen nicht zu nutzen.


Vielleicht nutzt er ja Blech Chrome und da gibts den Button nicht?


----------



## noxious (15. September 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 15.09.2008 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 14.09.2008 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dafür ist der *Antworten*-Button umso größer


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

Ach mein Gott, lasst doch die Spitzfindigkeiten und startet lieber eine vernünftige Diskusion.
Und was Crome angeht, so denk Ich mir, wie viele Browser braucht ein einzelner denn auf seinem Computer und so richtig positives hab Ich davon auch noch nicht gehört.
Wer braucht G-C, wenn er schon I-E und M-F hat?


----------



## noxious (15. September 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt sagen, das ist offtopic und du sollst einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Aber hier ist irgendwie fast alles offtopic und der Thread mausert sich zu "deinem" Thread  

Um noch was zu deiner Frage zu sagen:
Ich habe FF und bin damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

Natürlich kann man auch mal ausprobieren was man nicht kennt, aber im englischen gibt es auch ein Sprichwort " Never change a winning team"

Und ,dass dies hier gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat, ist auch klar, weil ja schon ganz zu Anfang jeder nur die Frage in den Raum gestellt hat, was ich damit meine?
Und hätte Ich dann mal eine meiner Meinung nach verständliche Antwort gegeben, dann kommen wieder so Einwände von wegen Bearbeiten oder Antworten.


----------



## HanFred (15. September 2008)

hör mal auf, die beleidigte leberwurst zu spielen. merkst du eigentlich nicht, dass du dich damit bloss lächerlich machst? darüber hinaus betonst du immer wieder, dass du die frage besser woanders gestellt hättest... na dann tu das doch einfach und erspare uns diese seltsamen kommentare.
und das von einem fast dreissigjährigen, mannmann. werd' endlich erwachsen!


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

HanFred am 15.09.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hör mal auf, die beleidigte leberwurst zu spielen. merkst du eigentlich nicht, dass du dich damit bloss lächerlich machst? darüber hinaus betonst du immer wieder, dass du die frage besser woanders gestellt hättest... na dann tu das doch einfach und erspare uns diese seltsamen kommentare.
> und das von einem fast dreissigjährigen, mannmann. werd' endlich erwachsen!



Una das auf einer Games-Plattform, wo man doch annehmen sollte, dass Spiele doch eher etwas für Kinder oder zumindest Kind gebliebene sind.
Aber du hast schon recht, eigentlich hab Ich schon gesagt, was ich sagen wollte und mehr Speicher will Ich auf eurer Seite garnicht verschwenden.


----------



## HanFred (15. September 2008)

AXL79 am 15.09.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ....und mehr Speicher will Ich auf eurer Seite garnicht verschwenden.


schon wieder... ich geb's auf.  

doch, einmal noch: wenn du mit jemandem diskutieren willst, solltest du nicht andauernd mitschwingen lassen, dass du lieber mit jemand anderem diskutieren würdest. das zeugt einfach von einem grossen mangel an respekt.
vielleicht interpretiere ich das ganze ja auch falsch, das kann sein, aber für mich ist es so rübergekommen. und es ist auch längst klar, was du eigentlich suchst, aber es gibt darauf einfach keine einfache, simple antwort. wenn es diese gäbe, wäre _vielleicht_ auch schon jemand anderes darauf gekommen.


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

Ach so und das Rad wurde eigentlich auch schon erfunden, bevor es erfunden wurde!?
Oder wie?
Dass es den Windows-Leistungindex schon gibt, ist mir bekannt, den jetzt neu zu erfinden wäre auch ein Blödsinn.
Es gibt nur ein par Punkte, bei denen Ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die in Zukunft so funktionieren werden.
Und selbst wenn, wird der Index doch nur für Software angewandt werden die irgendwie in bezug zu Microsoft steht.
Ob das dann Kooperation oder Knebelvertrag heisst ist dann eine andere Frage.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (15. September 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit Dir los?   

Mahnst ne vernünftige Diskussion an und bist gleichteitig derjenige mit dem man gar nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann.  

Du springst von einem Gedankengang zum nächsten und verlangst das da noch jemand folgen soll.  

Alle die Dir bis jetzt geantwortet haben zeichnen sich durch besonders gute Diskutierfähigkeit aus und , haben das hundertfach hier im Forum bewiesen.

Vielleicht bis Du einer dieser überintelligenten mit denen ein normales Gespräch nicht möglich ist, oder ..........!  

Stelle also fest wir haben uns bemüht, aber leider führt das zu nix!   

Finde der Fred sollte einfach dichtgemacht werden!


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

Natürlich schweift jede Diskusion mal vom Thema ab aber das mache Ich auch nicht mehr als Ihr.

Ok, Ich will das Rad jetzt nicht neu erfinden, da ist die zusammenstellung schon schwer genug, da gibt es nämlich dann so Sachen, wie Oberrohrlänge, Kettenstrebenlänge, Lankwinkel, Gabeleinbauhöhe, und das ganze muss such noch auf die Körpergrösse des Fahrers abgestimmt sein.

Beim Computer ist das ganze viel einfacher da gibts den User auf den man mal nicht besonders Rücksicht nehmen muss. Dann gibt es drei Klassen, Office, Gaming und Multimedia und das ganze muss man dann Preislich nur noch unter einen Hut bekommen.
Dass das wohl kein Problem ist, wenn man nicht gerade versucht, mit einem Budget von €250 einen Spiele-PC zusammen zu stellen sollte wohl auch jedem klar sein.
Was man um 250 Euro machen kann, ist mal eine solide Basis zu schaffen auf die man später einfach aufbauen kann zB.: mit einem stärkeren Prozessor.

Ihr seht, alles nicht so schwierig und selbst für den grössten Volltrottel nach zwei Monaten Googlen und ein wenig Magazine lesen durchschaubar.
So könnte ich jetzt zum Beispiel auch für jeden Einsatzbereich und Geldbeutel das richtige System zusammen stellen, es bringt mir nur nicht viel, da die Branche sowieso von jungen fachkundigen Männern derart überlaufen ist, dass es wohl wenig Sinn macht, mich beim Alternate als fast dreissig jähriger ohne jede vorkenntnisse zu bewerben.

Aber anscheinend liegt es wirklich an mir, denn in jeder Geselschaft in der ich bin, wird mein Tun und Handeln als Blödsinn und Zeitverschwendung bezeichnet, Das war schon in der Schule so, hätte Ich damals als es mich interessiert hat, mehr in die Richtung machen dürfen, dann hätte Ich mir Heute vielleicht schon, wie genug andere, eine Zukunft darauf aufbauen können.
Aber jetzt als fast dreissig jähriger, denke Ich, wäre das noch lächerlicher als früher.


----------



## highspeedpingu (15. September 2008)

> Aber anscheinend liegt es wirklich an mir, denn in jeder Geselschaft in der ich bin, wird mein Tun und Handeln als Blödsinn und Zeitverschwendung bezeichnet, Das war schon in der Schule so, hätte Ich damals als es mich interessiert hat, mehr in die Richtung machen dürfen, dann hätte Ich mir Heute vielleicht schon, wie genug andere, eine Zukunft darauf aufbauen können.
> Aber jetzt als fast dreissig jähriger, denke Ich, wäre das noch lächerlicher als früher.


[/quote]
So ist das Leben...
Alle Genies wurden Anfangs als "Spinner" abgetan!
Das ist wahrscheinlich auch dein Schicksal.
Wir sind halt noch nicht bereit für Dich!


----------



## No1-Obaruler (15. September 2008)

AXL79 am 14.09.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte eigentlich in erwägung gezogen, beruflich etwas in die Richtung mit PC anzugehen, doch wenn man hier so auf längst überholte Werte beharrt und sich nichts bewegen lässt, dann muss ich mir wohl eine jüngere Branche suchen, in der noch nicht alles so alt eingesessen ist!!!


Hajisch ?!   

Such mal nach dem Thread "Guten Morgen Zeleron", da kannst du dich austoben ^_^


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 15.09.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> !!!
> Hajisch ?!
> 
> Such mal nach dem Thread "Guten Morgen Zeleron", da kannst du dich austoben ^_^



So ist das halt im Mainstream, alle so tot, dass keiner was von neuem wissen will, aber Hauptsache nachher waren alle schon von Anfang an dabei.
Mainstream tötet das einzelne Individuum.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (15. September 2008)

AXL79 am 15.09.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> No1-Obaruler am 15.09.2008 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon den angesprochenen Fred besucht, oder was ?! ^^

Naja, ich will mal nicht fies sein, und zurück zum eigentlichen Them finden ... 

Stichwort Windows Leistungsindex:


			
				AXL79 am 15.09.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Computer ist das ganze viel einfacher da gibts den User auf den man mal nicht besonders Rücksicht nehmen muss.


Einfach ist relativ. Muss natürlich einfach und verständlich sein, aber hier hat MS das Ziel übererfüllt. Der Windows-Leistungsindex ist zweierlei: Einfach (eine Zahl, simpler gehts nicht !) und undurchsichtig (was bringt die Zahl, wird nicht geklärt). Die Idee an sich ist super, aber von MS sehr schlampig umgesetzt. 

Das einzig sinnvolle wäre einen einfachen, integrierten Benchmark im Betriebssystem zu verankern, mit dem man das eigene System mit Klick kurz testet, und dieses Ergebnis wird dann (zusammen mit der Config an sich) mit einer ständig aktualisierten Onlinedatenbank verglichen, die einem dann einen automatisierten kleinen Text rauswirft, zu was der eigene PC zu leisten im Stande ist, sowie durch besagte Onlinedatenbank eine Prognose, welche Leistung das eigene System bei einem Programm / Spiel wahrscheinlich liefern wird (anhand von anderen USern / MS die dieses Programm mit der selben / ähnlichen Config schon getestet haben).

Die Mittel dazu hat MS, und sowohl das Programmieren des integrierten Benches als auch der sich ständig erweiternden Datenbank wäre keine große Sache, unter Umständen kann man sich mit einigen spezialisierten Firmen zusammen tun, wie z.B. Futuremark. Denn der derzeitige Leistungsindex ist schlicht überflüssig, ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie die dieses Problem (viele Leute haben MS übrigens schon angeschrieben ob der Sinnlosigkeit des Indexes) in Windows 7 lösen.


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 15.09.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mittel dazu hat MS, und sowohl das Programmieren des integrierten Benches als auch der sich ständig erweiternden Datenbank wäre keine große Sache, unter Umständen kann man sich mit einigen spezialisierten Firmen zusammen tun, wie z.B. Futuremark. Denn der derzeitige Leistungsindex ist schlicht überflüssig, ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie die dieses Problem (viele Leute haben MS übrigens schon angeschrieben ob der Sinnlosigkeit des Indexes) in Windows 7 lösen.



Darauf lässt sich doch schon aufbauen, ob der Index jetzt überflüssig ist oder nicht wage Ich nicht zu beurteilen, mir gefällt auch das feature im Spieleordner, wobei man da sicher etwas näher auf die einzelnen Teilbereiche eingehen könnte. Nur denke Ich, dass man schon vor erwerb der software, vernünftigere Hardwareanforderungen kennen sollte als jene, die derzeit auf den Packungen drauf steht. Dafür wäre der Leistungsindex doch vollkommen ausreichend, Er soll mir ja nicht gleich zu jeder einzelnen Grafik die Fps sagen, aber wenn ein Spiel die Grafikwertung 5,5 benötigt und Ich weiss, dass meine Karte nur 5,0 schafft, dann wär mir schon mehr geholfen als mit einer DX und Ram spezifischen anforderung, die heute schon fast jede 25 Euro Karte erfüllt.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (15. September 2008)

AXL79 am 15.09.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> No1-Obaruler am 15.09.2008 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach aber, dass das wirklich zu simpel dann dargestellt wird, ein klein wenig komplizierter kanns schon sein -> Wenn gut erläutert wird, was die Zahlen bedeuten !

Beispiel: In der Anzeige wird direkt die verwendete Bildschirmauflösung mit eingerechnet, nun kann meinetwegen die erwartete durchschnittliche und minimale Framrate zu einem Spiel in ebend jenen Settings (und miz max. Details ..) angezeigt werden, entweder nun mit der Erläuterung "Ein Spiel läuft bei permanent über 30 FPS flüssig", oder etwas einfacher, indem der erwartete Leistungswert ampelmäßig in Rot, Gelb oder Grün unterlegt wird, das bedarf dann nichtmal einer weiteren Erklärung. Dazu noch ein weiteres Aufklappmenü "Details", wo analysiert wird, wie gut das Spiel mit veringerten Details läuft bzw. was die "Bremsen" im System sind, und welche Aufrüstmöglichkeit die einfachste wäre.

So hat man selbst als totaler Laie genug Infos, wo man mit seinem System steht, und was man erwarten kann bzw. was tun muss um das neuste Spiel flüssig dargestellt zu bekommen (Einbau ist notfalls ja beim Händler schnell erledigt  ) 


Denn einfach eine (aktualisierte !) Zahl, die angibt, was ein Spiel braucht und was man selber hat ist wirklich zu banal - ein normaler User mag wenig Ahnung von PC-Technik haben, aber er will schon wisen, was los ist, das kann man auch bei Hardwarereperaturen sehen: Dort fragt selbst der unwissenste Kunde nach, was denn nun los ist, und was der Reperateur tun muss.


----------



## AXL79 (15. September 2008)

Du hast schon recht, dass das dann etwas zu kompliziert würde, wenn man jede Bildschirmgrösse in so eine Bewertung mit einbeziehen müsste.
Doch der Hersteller kann in jedem Fall noch sagen , "na schraub doch die Details ganz runter und nimm eine kleinere Auflösung, dann läufts vieleicht bei dir mit 29Fps sogar noch fast flüssig."

Aber dann kann man sich diese Systemanforderung doch gleich schenken und einfach drauf schreiben, "schau doch selbst nach ob es funktioniert, du wirst es dann schon sehen."

Oder gleich zum probespielen den PC zum Händler mit nehmen, weil der kann ja dann gleich einbauen was noch fehlt!!


----------



## No1-Obaruler (15. September 2008)

AXL79 am 15.09.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast schon recht, dass das dann etwas zu kompliziert würde, wenn man jede Bildschirmgrösse in so eine Bewertung mit einbeziehen müsste.
> Doch der Hersteller kann in jedem Fall noch sagen , "na schraub doch die Details ganz runter und nimm eine kleinere Auflösung, dann läufts vieleicht bei dir mit 29Fps sogar noch fast flüssig."
> 
> Aber dann kann man sich diese Systemanforderung doch gleich schenken und einfach drauf schreiben, "schau doch selbst nach ob es funktioniert, du wirst es dann schon sehen."
> ...


Nun, das ganze kann man wie schon von mir gesagt auch als in Windows eingebundene Online-Datenbank umgesetzt werden, Spiel ausgesucht, das eigene System wird in der Datenbank gesucht, und die entsprechenden Benches (oder zumindest die wahrscheinliche Leistung, wenn noch kein Bench vorhanden) würden für die gerade verwendete Bildschirmaufösung ausgespukt ..... ist jetzt nicht so das Problem, kostet nur Geld für den Betrieb zusätzlicher Server, der Entwicklungsaufwand wäre vertretbar.


----------



## AXL79 (16. September 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 15.09.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ist jetzt nicht so das Problem, kostet nur Geld für den Betrieb zusätzlicher Server, der Entwicklungsaufwand wäre vertretbar.



Es müssten die Softwarehersteller so weit eingebunden werden, dass keine zusätzlichen Benchs mehr nötig sind, sondern die selbst gleich die Zahlen liefern. das hiesse dann aber wieder, dass sie doch eine kooperation mit MS eingehen müssten und desshalb wieder an den irreführenden Systemanforderungen nichts verändert wird, weil die Software ja auch an nicht-MS-User verkauft werden will, welche nicht auf eine in Windows integrierte Onlinedatenbank zugreifen können.
Und letztlich bleibt alles beim alten, weil ja keiner mitbekommt, dass sich was verändert hat.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (16. September 2008)

AXL79 am 16.09.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> No1-Obaruler am 15.09.2008 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ... das mit den Nicht-MS-Usern erledigt sich eigentlich von selber. Ein Windows-basierter PC ist für so ziemlich jedes Spiel Grundvorausetzung, es gibt zwar wenige Ausnahmen die auch auf Lnux und MacOS X laufen, aber die sind zu vernachlässigen. Das absolute Gros aller Spiele läuft auf Windows-Maschinen, von daher sehe ich da jetzt kein Problem .... ganz davon abgesehen, dass Macs für gewöhnlich eh recht besch...eidene Hardware verbaut haben, speziell die verbaute GraKa ist meist schrecklich leistungsschwach ....


----------



## AXL79 (16. September 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 16.09.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> .... zu vernachlässigen. Das absolute Gros aller Spiele läuft auf Windows-Maschinen,  ....



Ist nur die Frage, wie lange sich XP noch am Markt halten kann, andererseits könnte man sowas sicher auch in ein Servicepack involvieren.
Nein, Ich sags ja, die Idee von Microsoft ist nicht übel.
Derjenige, der mehr über seinen Computer wissen will kann und wird das ja mit jedem anderem Benchmark heraus finden.
Um klar zu stellen, dass eine Software wirklich (und das auch flüssig) läuft, sollte es ausreichen.

...und wie transparent müsste so ein Wert denn schon sein, wenn er richtig funktioniert?

Ich dachte da jetzt eigentlich an ein Sudoku Feld also ein ganz normales Kästchen mit neun Feldern.
in dem dann von links nach rechts, die Monitorgrössen ansteigend, etwa
17"-20"-24" 
Mehr braucht man heute wahrscheinlich nicht, um es genauer zu machen könnte  man sicher noch ein viertes Feld dazu nehmen.

Von oben nach unten nimmt man dann
Low
Mid
High
für die Detailstufen,
jetzt braucht man dann eigentlich nur noch schauen wo sich die Spalten treffen und wenn dort dann noch ein Wert eingetragen ist, der auf einer Framerate basiert, die als flüssig zu bezeichnen ist, dann wär doch alles wunderbar.

...und würde auch nicht mehr Platz einnehmen als der Sticker:

WICHTIGieses Produkt ist durch technische Schutzmassnahmen kopiergeschützt.


----------



## Tantox (17. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es bereits geschrieben wurde - ich habe die Seiten bis hier nur überflogen.

Als Vista damals neu erschien habe ich folgendes gelesen: Der Leistungsindex würde nur die Leistung des schwächsten Gliedes widerspiegeln. Hat man also eine Highend Grafikkarte im System, dafür aber nur 1GB Arbeitsspeicher, bekommt man vielleicht einen Leistungsindex von *drei*, ganz egal wie stark CPU und GPU sind. Selbst wenn ich nachträglich 'nen Quadcore mit 4 Ghz und ein vierer GTX 280 SLI Gespann in den Rechner packe, würde der Index die Zahl *drei* nicht überschreiten, weil der Arbeitsspeicher, das schwächste Bauteil im System, nach wie vor unverändert bleibt.

Zudem soll der Index in Zukunft die 5,9 übersteigen und stetig wachsen. So wird man für Far Cry 3 vielleicht ein System mit einem Vista-Leistungsindex von 18 benötigen.

Wenn das stimmen sollte (ist schon etwas älter die Info), dann ist der Leistungsindex von Windows meiner Meinung nach eine gute Sache. Klar erlaubt er keine detailierten Vergleiche zweier unterschiedlich starker Systeme, allein schon deshalb, weil sich der Index nach dem schwächsten Teil richtet,  aber er zeigt unerfahrenen Spielern auf einen Blick was geht und was nicht. Sowas war schon lange überfällig.

Woher soll jemand, der sich nicht jedes halbe Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte leistet wissen, ob die *4870* in seinem Rechner genügt um ein Spiel zu spielen, dessen Mindestanforderungen aber eine *8600 GT* verlangt... 

Ja ich weiß... aber für einen Laien ist das ein sehr komplexes Thema. Mir fällt es schon schwer den Durchblick zu bekommen, wenn ich mich mal ein halbes Jahr nicht damit befasst habe.

Nun mag der Gedanke löblich sein, doch bringt das alles nichts, wenn die Umsetzung halbherzig ist. Die Frage ist wie es weiter geht ob Microsoft an der Idee dran bleibt und die Spielehersteller diese Chance zu nutzen wissen.

tX


----------



## No1-Obaruler (17. September 2008)

Tantox am 17.09.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung ob es bereits geschrieben wurde - ich habe die Seiten bis hier nur überflogen.
> 
> Als Vista damals neu erschien habe ich folgendes gelesen: Der Leistungsindex würde nur die Leistung des schwächsten Gliedes widerspiegeln. Hat man also eine Highend Grafikkarte im System, dafür aber nur 1GB Arbeitsspeicher, bekommt man vielleicht einen Leistungsindex von *drei*, ganz egal wie stark CPU und GPU sind. Selbst wenn ich nachträglich 'nen Quadcore mit 4 Ghz und ein vierer GTX 280 SLI Gespann in den Rechner packe, würde der Index die Zahl *drei* nicht überschreiten, weil der Arbeitsspeicher, das schwächste Bauteil im System, nach wie vor unverändert bleibt.
> 
> ...


Brauchst nur ungefähr die letzte Seite lesen, das davor war sinnloses Herumgeposte, Substanz kam erst später rein .... xD



			
				AXL79 am 16.09.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> No1-Obaruler am 16.09.2008 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon, nur was müsste dann in den Feldern genau drin stehen ?! Ein fester Wert, im Sinne vom bisherigen Index wäre unpraktisch, da müsste man die Zahl mit jedem neuen, leistungsfressenderem Spiel erhöhen, da sich eine "ihr PC leistet 5,9" als Vergleichswert in einem oder 2 Jahren als Richtwert für eine Zahl auf der Spielepakcung, die nach einem "5,9er PC" verlangt dann doch sehr verzerrt .... wenn, dann müsste die Richtwertzahl mit der Leistungsfähigkeit jeder neuen Generation erhöhen, dann würds funktionieren.


----------



## Tantox (17. September 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 17.09.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn, dann müsste die Richtwertzahl mit der Leistungsfähigkeit jeder neuen Generation erhöhen, dann würds funktionieren.



Wie in meinem Post beschrieben, war das ursprünglich auch mal so gedacht von MS.

Alles andere macht ja auch keinen Sinn.

tX


----------



## AXL79 (17. September 2008)

Tantox am 17.09.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem soll der Index in Zukunft die 5,9 übersteigen und stetig wachsen. So wird man für Far Cry 3 vielleicht ein System mit einem Vista-Leistungsindex von 18 benötigen.





			
				No1-Obaruler am 16.09.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon, nur was müsste dann in den Feldern genau drin stehen ?! .... wenn, dann müsste die Richtwertzahl mit der Leistungsfähigkeit jeder neuen Generation erhöhen, dann würds funktionieren.




Ganz genau kann Ich das nicht sagen, Ich denke, im Feld liks oben, das den Wert für einen 17"er mit geringster Detailstufe darstellt, könnte eine 4,3 stehen
und rechts unten, der Wert für 24" bei höchsten Details wäre dann 6,7 oder so ähnlich, dazwischen dann noch ein par Abstufungen, damit sich auch jemand mit einem 19"er vorstellen kann, wo er mit mittleren Details zu stehen hätte.

Das ganze bezieht sich jetzt sehr stark auf die Grafikleistung des Systems, doch dieser Wert sollte meiner Meinung nach auch im Leistungsindex stärker gewichtet werden, die meisten heutigen Prozessoren werden mit den Spielen doch locker fertig (und wie man in vielen Benchmarks sieht, macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob Dual oder Quad Core), die Festplattenleistung kann auch nicht so viel Aussagekraft haben, darauf sind die Spiele einfach nicht ausgelegt.
(obwohl, wer weiss, was eine SSD an Spielperformance bringen würde?)
Allerdings sind die Systemanforderungen, den Prozessor und den Speicher betreffend, noch das eindeutigste, was heute auf einer Spieleverpackung zu finden ist.
Das einzige, was wirklich einen grossen Unterschied macht, das ist die Grafikkarte.
Natürlich, wäre auch diese Skala nicht fertig, da die Monitore immer grösser werden, doch meine Ich, dass ein 24" Bildschirm heute schon fast Standard sein könnte nur preislich  nicht für alle leistbar.
Der 17"er wirkt zwar etwas klein, ist aber bei den Notebooks schon einer der grösseren.
Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es sicher genug Leute gibt, die gerne auf Ihrem 43" HDTV spielen würden.

Doch, welche die gängigen Monitorgrössen sind, das weiss Microsoft selbst wahrscheinlich sowieso am besten. 
die haben sicher genug Marktforschungsunternehmen beauftragt, die sich auch um diesesThema bemühen.


----------



## AXL79 (19. September 2008)

Und doch wird dies wieder nur eine Station für mich gewesen sein, die Jobs bei Alternate sind schon vergeben und sich jetzt in der Karriereleiter unter einem 18jährigen anzustellen, hätte etwa so viel sinn, wie sich heute noch eine HD3870x2 statt einer HD4850, die mindestens genauso viel kann, in der anschaffung günstiger ist und weniger Strom verbraucht, kaufen würde.
Na gut, man könnte dann Immer noch sagen, schaut mal, was Ich für eine fette Karte drinne hab.

Nein, dass Ich nur unnützes Zeug mache, das weiss Ich, sonst hätte Ich mich nicht vor zwei Jahren quer durch den Garten geackert,(war natürlich auch desshalb sehr sinnvoll, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Grundstück vom Haus meiner Eltern, gerade mal 40m² Gartenfläche besitzt. doch ihr werdet euch wundern, wie viel man da machen kann, hier eine Akkelei und da eine Stockrose, dort noch einen kleinen Steingarten, vielleicht noch irgendwo eine Ecke für Sumpfpflanzen und wenn man dann alles halbwegs schön gemacht hat, dann grabt wieder irgendein gschissener Hund alles um.) aber irgendwer muss doch die Autos für euch faulen Säcke herrichten.
Dass mein Weg zum Marathon und Triathlon so apprupt gestoppt wurde, finde Ich auch nicht sondrlich witzig, hätte das doch für mich auch ein Schritt in richtung Lebensplanung werden können.

Naja, und, dass mein Versuch auf Ebene der Leistungsanforderungen etwas zu vereinfachen, auf so wenig Gegenliebe stosst, ist mir da schon relativ egal,
weil, dass mir in meinem Leben noch jeder Weg verstellt wurde ist sowieso keine Neuigkeit für mich.
...und eigentlich kann Ich mich ja eh aus.
Also lasst es einfach so wie es ist, dann haben wenigstens ein par von den gelernten Computer Fachmännern noch eine Existenzberechtigung.

Und dann gibt es wirklich noch Leute, die meinen, Ich wäre das ungeziever, der Sozialschmarotzer, die Zecke, die sich am Wohlstand anderer bereichert.
Jetzt werde Ich euch mal sagen, wie es wirklich ist, hättet ihr so viel Scheisse fressen müssen wie Ich, dann würdet Ihr sicher nicht mehr aufrecht stehen.
Aber mir wird ja auch noch alles weg genommen wenn ich aus der Scheisse wieder mal etwas vernünftiges ausgearbeitet habe, weil wieder mal Irgendwer meint er hätte übermässig viel dazu beigetragen. So eine Scheisse, ihr habt gar nichts bei getragen, noch nie!!!

....und das wird auch durch Faymann nicht besser!!!


----------



## No1-Obaruler (19. September 2008)

AXL79 am 19.09.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, und, dass mein Versuch auf Ebene der Leistungsanforderungen etwas zu vereinfachen, auf so wenig Gegenliebe stosst, ist mir da schon relativ egal,
> weil, dass mir in meinem Leben noch jeder Weg verstellt wurde ist sowieso keine Neuigkeit für mich.
> ...und eigentlich kann Ich mich ja eh aus.
> Also lasst es einfach so wie es ist, dann haben wenigstens ein par von den gelernten Computer Fachmännern noch eine Existenzberechtigung.


Nun, auf der Seite hier trollen sich halt eigentlich nur Leute rum, die den Leistungsindex nicht brauchen, aber hast natürlich recht ..... so haben Fachleute einen weiteren Grund für ihre Existenz ^_^



> Und dann gibt es wirklich noch Leute, die meinen, Ich wäre das ungeziever, der Sozialschmarotzer, die Zecke, die sich am Wohlstand anderer bereichert.


Hö ?!   Sollte es in diesem Forum passieren, dass dich jemand als so was diffamiert würde ich gleich mal einen der Admins oder der Moderatoren kontakten, denn das verstößt mal heftigst gegen die Nettiquete des Forums, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es alles andere als zwischenmenschlich korrekt ist.


> Jetzt werde Ich euch mal sagen, wie es wirklich ist, hättet ihr so viel Scheisse fressen müssen wie Ich, dann würdet Ihr sicher nicht mehr aufrecht stehen.
> Aber mir wird ja auch noch alles weg genommen wenn ich aus der Scheisse wieder mal etwas vernünftiges ausgearbeitet habe, weil wieder mal Irgendwer meint er hätte übermässig viel dazu beigetragen. So eine Scheisse, ihr habt gar nichts bei getragen, noch nie!!!
> 
> ....und das wird auch durch Faymann nicht besser!!!


Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber das gehört nicht wirklich so hier hin. Ich glaube dir natürlich, wenn du sagst, dass du es schwer hattest und viel überstanden hast, meine Respekt dafür, ich werde hetzt erst mal in 3 Wochen anfangen zu studieren und habe bisher (zum Glück) noch keinerlei große Brocken auf meinem Weg gehabt, wünsche mir aber, dass ich die Kraft habe Rückschläge zu verkraften. 

Trotzdem ist das nicht wirklich etwas, was jetzt hier diskutiert werden sollte, das ist ja grad das Tolle an nem Forum: Keiner kennt einen erst mal, und man kann sich unbelastet und frei in die Community einbringen. Man merkt vielen Leuten hier an wie sie so sind, wenn man mit ihnen über Jahre hinweg ab und an mal diskutiert,  und da stellt sich dann ohne großes Gespötte oder Geläster heraus, wer ein Spinner, ein Ar******, ein Angeber, und wer ein Experte ist, oder wer im Leben schon einiges an (schlimmen) Erfahrungen gehabt, und sie gemeistert hat. 

Über blöde Sprüche (NICHT richtige Beleidigungen) muss man bei einer computeraffinen (nerdigen xD) COmmunity aber hinweg sehen, denn im Kern sind die meisten hier absolut OK, glaub mir


----------



## Bryanston-V (19. September 2008)

Gibtes eigentlich Klassifikation von 10.0?


----------



## olstyle (19. September 2008)

Bryanston-V am 19.09.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibtes eigentlich Klassifikation von 10.0?


Wie du nach ca. 2 Posts hättest lesen können liegt das Limit bei 5,9  .


----------



## AXL79 (19. September 2008)

Ach geh, das Thema ist doch schon lange gefressen, der Index endet DERZEIT bei 5.9 kann sein, dass microsoft den Level irgendwann anhebt aber um das zu wissen bräuchte man eine Kristallkugel.

Was mein Privatleben angeht, so hast du recht, das geht hier niemanden was an aber Ich will auch niemandem etwas verheimlichen, abgesehen davon, wurde Ich hier schon nach meinem Alter gefragt, was man jetzt auffassen kann, wie man will!

Es ist jetzt so, Ich bin jetzt nicht der jüngste, hab schon einige Spiele gesehen, die Meisten für Konsolen.
...und sehr viele noch als Cartridge, sprich Modul.
Das waren diese kleinen dinger, die aussehen wie Grafikkarten und in kleiner Form auch im Gameboy einsatz fanden.
Damals war alles ganz einfach, man wusste, welches System man besitzt
Super Nintendo oder Sega Mega Drive, hat sich dann in verschiedenen Zeitschriften die Spieletests durchgelesen und wenn ein Spiel über achzig Prozent bewertet wurde, man überdies, über das nötige Geld verfügte, dann konnte man sich das Spiel Kaufen.
Zuhause angekommen, nur noch das Modul in den Slot gesteckt, etwa so einfach wie ein Grafikkarteneinbau, und alles hat funktioniert.

Am Pc sieht das ein wenig anders aus, entweder du kaufst dir ein Komplettsystem, dann hast du etwa ein Jahr Zeit um neue Spiele flott zu spielen. Kommt aber darauf an, Ich hab schon Komplettsets um 800 Euro gesehen, die nur eine HD3450 drinn haben, aber gut, solange die andere Hardware stimmt, die Grafikkarte ist ja leicht zu wechseln.
Jetzt hat der Laie aber keine übersicht, besser als eine 3450 ist bald was und eine 4870x2 ist etwas übertrieben.
Wo ist jetzt die Mitte? welche Karte ist gut genug um Heute und in den nächsten zwei Jahren, die gängigen Spiele vernünftig um zu setzen aber nicht zwei Drittel des gesammten Computers kostet.

Ihr seht jetzt vielleicht, das ist nicht ganz so einfach und etwas leichter würde es vielleicht, wenn man einen besseren anhaltspunkt hat, was man hat, was nötig wäre. Aber nicht nur, was nötig ist für das was man zu Hause hat sondern auch was nötig ist für etwas, das man sich gerne anschaffen würde.

Mir ist auch  vollkommen klar, dass sich dadurch mancher Redakteur in Existenzangst sieht, allerdings besteht auch dazu kein Grund. ein Spielereview wird immer Leser finden und auch Hardwaretests sind natürlich notwendig. Was mich nur ein wenig gestört hat, war, dass Ich um wenig Geld nicht vernünftig spielen konnte(sicher gehts mit geringerer Auflösung und weniger Details) aber wo steht im Moment die Spitze und wie lange kommt man damit aus?
Das werde Ich aber mit einer Gf7300 nicht heraus finden und auch eine Gtx280 wird mir das nicht verraten können. Weil eben zu wenig oder zu viel.

Dass Spiele derzeit auch unterschiedliche anforderungen haben macht die Sache auch nicht leichter.
Also wenn man sich eine 9800 ansieht und annhand der Fps bei Call of Duty  und Crysis vergleicht, dann sieht man, dass die Fps bei Crysis quasi unspielbar sind, wärend Call of Duty noch gut spielbar wäre. aber wie viele Spiele gibt es, die ähnliche anforderungen wie Crysis stellen.
...und wo steht das?
Ich kanns zwar jetzt nicht sicher sagen aber wahrscheinlich steht bei Crysis auch drauf, dass es DX10 und 512MB benötigt


----------



## olstyle (19. September 2008)

Das Thema ist eigentlich gegessen, da hast du wohl recht, aber die Abstecher in "Gott und die Welt" wurden zu 99,9% von deiner Seite eingeleitet.
Also ich habe nicht von Vista-Index zu User-Dummheit zu Alternate-Mitarbeit zu Arbeitslosigkeit übergeleitet...


----------



## No1-Obaruler (19. September 2008)

*- New Topic ?! -*



			
				AXL79 am 19.09.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [ "Der Post" *Abkürz* ^^]


Also ..... 'n NES habisch auch noch ^^ Niedlicher, kleiner eckiger Kasten, ich weiß ...... 

Stichwort "Welche GraKa": Hol dir jetzt am Besten ne HD4870, wenn du die geläufige Standartauflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln nutzen solltest (oder sogar mehr, reicht auch für 1920er locker), denn in der "kleinen" 19"er Auflösung dürfte die Karte ne Weile reichen, so an Grafikbomben sehe ich in nächster Zeit erst mal nur FarCry2 und Alan Wake, so letzteres denn irgendwann mal erscheint ..... für alle anderen kommenden Titel dürfte es (wenn die nicht so grottig optimiert werden wie Clear Sky oder Crysis) in der 19er Auflösung mühelos reichen, ein gutes Jahr und mehr fährt man da derzeit wunderbar mit, ich orakle sogar mal 2 Jährchen, dann wirds aber wohl kritisch und man muss mit weniger Quali leben ..... wie gesagt, ist nur ne Schätzung anhand dessen, was so in den nächsten 18 Monaten so erscheinen soll, Bomben wie SC2 oder Diablo 3 sind eh sehr ressourcenschonend programmiert weil ebend von Blizzard, und von so ziemlich allem anderen wirkt die Grafik einfach zu wenig "toll", um ernsthaft sich als Schluckspecht zu entpuppen (kann mich natürlich irren, und irgendwer versaut das Optimieren wieder ...). Vielleicht wär Rage in über nem Jahr zu viel, aber na ja ....... mit der HD4870 fährt man halt für ~ 200 Flocken derzeit sehr ugt, und auch in Zukunft wohl nicht schlecht, zumindest ist das die Karte, der ich mit die längste Lebenszeit der letzten paar Jahre bescheinigen würde ^^ 

Wer ne dickere Auflösung nutzt (wie ich) ist natürlich selber schuld, und kann wohl in nem Jahr wieder aufrüsten xD


----------



## AXL79 (20. September 2008)

*AW: - New Topic ?! -*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 19.09.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> AXL79 am 19.09.2008 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt grad eine HD4850 auf 1680x1050 laufen, bringt mir bei meinen Spielen volle Details flüssig. 

Es ging ja eigentlich darum, dass es bei Spielen derzeit nicht wirklich ersichtlich ist, was man für eine Karte braucht.
Das mag sich jetzt vielleicht blöd anhören mit der 4850 wo eh das meisste flüssig rennt aber es gibt halt doch noch ausnahmen wie Crysis.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (20. September 2008)

*AW: - New Topic ?! -*



			
				AXL79 am 20.09.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> No1-Obaruler am 19.09.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und Stalker: Clear Sky xD

Das, und vielleicht Far Cry 2 werden erst mal das so ziemlich härteste darstellen, was man seinem PC zumuten kann, von daher kein Problem.


----------



## AXL79 (20. September 2008)

*AW: - New Topic ?! -*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 19.09.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ..... 'n NES habisch auch noch ^^ Niedlicher, kleiner eckiger Kasten, ich weiß ......



Das fehlt mir in meiner kleinen Sammlung (jetzt nicht so, dass Ich es unbedingt haben müsste, ich kann sowieso für mich nichts damit verbinden).



			
				No1-Obaruler am 20.09.2008 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Stalker: Clear Sky xD
> 
> Das, und vielleicht Far Cry 2 werden erst mal das so ziemlich härteste darstellen, was man seinem PC zumuten kann, von daher kein Problem.


 
Ich steh mehr auf Autorennen und Action Adventure(Mainstream), von da her hab Ich sowieso kein Problem.
Naja, so wie früher, Outrun und Sonic. 
Ist schön, dass heutige Action-adventures so flüssig laufen wie 2d Jump and Runs damals.
und Assassins Creed find Ich auch nicht brutaler als Super Mario, wie der damals alles platt gemacht hat, das war ja pervers!!

Crysis, Far Cry und Stalker sind doch alles Ego-Shooter oder?

Ja egal eigentlich, Fakt ist doch, dass diese Spiele obwohl sie laufen sollten, nicht auf Ati's derzeit stärkster Single Gpu vernünftig laufen.
Was für mich jetzt eigentlich schon ausreicht um zu sagen, dass Microsoft erstens den Index anheben sollte und zweitens diesen, fals er dann zur vernünftigen darstellung der Grafikleistung fähig ist, auch als Systemanforderung auf der Software durchsetzt.


----------



## Bryanston-V (20. September 2008)

olstyle am 19.09.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bryanston-V am 19.09.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso weil bei mir steht bei alle 5 "5,9"  

Warum macht Microsoft eigentlich grenzen wen Microsoft genau weis das die Hardware immer besser wird


----------



## AXL79 (20. September 2008)

Bryanston-V am 20.09.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum macht Microsoft eigentlich grenzen wen Microsoft genau weis das die Hardware immer besser wird



Vielleicht weil es Softwaretechnisch derzeit sowieso nicht nötig ist einen stärkeren Computer zu besitzen.
...oder möglicher weise möchte man für zukünftige Werte noch einen vernünftigen Schlüssel ausarbeiten, und um nicht gleich einen so blödsinnigen Wert wie etwa 15.000 Vantagepunkte zu haben.

Das mit den 5.9 ist vielleicht nicht mehr Zeitgemäss, aber bitte, meine Festplatte hat nur 5.7 und Ich hab auch kein Problem damit.

...aber Ich habe weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass Ich denke, dass der Festplattenwert problematisch werden könnte, wenn man die Skala öffnet, ausserdem würde Ich es überhaupt befürworten eine gesonderte Grafikwertung einzuführen, denn das ist eigentlich das was bei den Spielen am meisten Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## AXL79 (27. September 2008)

Ja Ok, ihr habt ja recht, der Index funktioniert nicht richtig.
Hatte mit 1024MB Ram eine Arbeitsspeicherbewertung von 5.7
laut Spieleordner vollkommen ausreichend für assassins Creed, welches einen Index von 5.5 benötigt.
Allerdings auf der Spieleverpackung für Vista mindestens 2048MB verlangt.
Naja, hat ein wenig geruckelt, jetzt hab Ich aufgerüstet
und mit 2048MB im Dualchannel keine Ruckler mehr, dafür nur mehr einen Indexwert von 5.5
Komischerweise ist aber der Prozessor dabei um 0.1 stärker geworden, womit Ich allerdings überhaupt nichts anfangen kann, mir wären die 5.7 im schnitt schon um einiges lieber gewesen!!

Wäre wirklich Zeit, dass sich das mal jemand genauer ansieht!!!!!

vergesst den Index, wie gesagt, Ich hatte mit 1GB Ram 5.7
und mit 2GB im DC nur 5.5
Also so etwas blödes ist mir noch nie unter gekommen, wenn Ich das vorher gewusst hätte, dann hätte Ich nie aufgerüstet!!!


----------

